# Road sweeper insurance



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi can anyone recommend a company that will insure a small pedestrian road sweeper english plated until I can matriculate it please ?

Thank you

Ps I would put a picture on but struggling to do so


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Maybe insurers based in Gibraltar would provide cover


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thank you


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*Struggling*

Still struggling if anyone can recommend someone ?


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

I would go along to your nearest English speaking insurance broker, I am sure that they will find a company to do it.


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*Thanks*

Hi thanks for your input
I have emailed a few English one# but no luck so far


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

itsshreck said:


> Hi thanks for your input
> I have emailed a few English one# but no luck so far


I just must ask - as I'm sure many others want to -

What are you doing with a road sweeper in Spain???


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I hope you manage to find a suitable insurer.

Meanwhile, this has to qualify as quite the oddest request ever to Expatforum doesn't it?


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*Update*

What am I doing in Spain with a sweeper 
Ok here goes about 6 years ago I had 2 good businesses in uk
Then cancer came along 
Taken me this long to recover so to ease myself back into work mode I started negotiating for this cleaning contract
It’s taken me 2 years to get the green light
Now I am struggling to find insurance on an English plated sweeper until I matriculate it to spanish plates

Grrrr

Hope this answers your question ?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Glad that you have beaten it. 

Good luck with your enterprise - I'm sure you will find something. 

The Gibraltar suggestion is worth following up I would think.


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*Update*

After contacting numerous insurance company’s spain gib uk
Still no luck
Any suggestions welcome would love to understand how the insurance underwriters think
It’s mind boggling
Need insurance to get it here and matriculate it

Grrrrrr


ROCK AND A HARD PLACE


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

itsshreck said:


> After contacting numerous insurance company’s spain gib uk
> Still no luck
> Any suggestions welcome would love to understand how the insurance underwriters think
> It’s mind boggling
> ...


I feel your frustration so a couple of random thoughts. I've no personal knowledge or experience to draw on.

You say that you have contacted insurance companies. Rather than contacting them one by one, have you tried any agencies? Several companies in one stop.

From your previous comments, you are obviously planning to operate a business so will need business insurance. Can't whoever is providing that offer any advice?


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*Input*



JohnBoy said:


> I feel your frustration so a couple of random thoughts. I've no personal knowledge or experience to draw on.
> 
> You say that you have contacted insurance companies. Rather than contacting them one by one, have you tried any agencies? Several companies in one stop.
> 
> From your previous comments, you are obviously planning to operate a business so will need business insurance. Can't whoever is providing that offer any advice?



Hi thanks for your input
I really don’t know we’re to turn
I have emailed a lot of company’s via the internet and recommendations
It’s taken me two years to secure this work now I can’t even get insurance
I was hoping someone might point me in the right direction
Getting p#%#% off now

But thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

itsshreck said:


> Hi thanks for your input
> I really don’t know we’re to turn
> I have emailed a lot of company’s via the internet and recommendations
> It’s taken me two years to secure this work now I can’t even get insurance
> ...


 I may be missing something here, but why do you need to get this particular road sweeper to Spain?
Can't something be bought here?


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*Price*



Pesky Wesky said:


> I may be missing something here, but why do you need to get this particular road sweeper to Spain?
> Can't something be bought here?



Hi yes they can absolutely extortionate price
And I need a specific one


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Have you tried...

Insurance in Spain


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*Insurance*



JohnBoy said:


> Have you tried...
> 
> Insurance in Spain



Hi john 
Yes I have tried many company’s 
Gib spain uk


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

itsshreck said:


> Hi john
> Yes I have tried many company’s
> Gib spain uk


OK. Its just that they specifically state they cover commercial vehicles. It was worth a try.


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*Website*



JohnBoy said:


> OK. Its just that they specifically state they cover commercial vehicles. It was worth a try.



Hi john should this be a link to who you was referring to ?

If so it does not work can you send it or tell me the name of it please and I will have a look see if I have tried them 
Contacted that many getting a bit confused

Thanks


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

I asked my insurance broker the question, but, sadly, here is their reply.

Dear Mr 


Many thanks for your email and your kind words.


We would struggle to find a provider for this whilst the vehicle is still on UK plates, possibly even on Spanish plates until we know what the exact vehicle is.


If he wishes to send the log book through then I can see if there is a company that would take it once he does re-matriculate to Spanish plates.


We will always try our very best but certainly on the UK plates we wouldn´t be able to assist.


Very Best Regards


Carol 



Carol Gray | Office Manager | Ibex Insurance Services Limited
Calle Turismo 4-A, Urb. Ciudad Quesada, Rojales, 03170 Alicante
T: 966 719 951
F: 966 263 123
E: [email protected]
Expat car insurance in Spain, motor, medical, travel, pet, holiday homes, marine insurance, Spain, Portugal, Gibraltar
Opening hours 09:00-17:00 Mon-Fri 
Like us on facebook


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

stevesainty said:


> I asked my insurance broker the question, but, sadly, here is their reply.
> 
> Dear Mr
> 
> ...


I can understand shreck's frustration and this chicken and egg isn't going to help. No Spanish plates without insurance and no insurance without Spanish plates. He must be tearing his hair out. 

I have PM'd with three more names to try, so maybe something will soon work out for him.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

JohnBoy said:


> I can understand shreck's frustration and this chicken and egg isn't going to help. No Spanish plates without insurance and no insurance without Spanish plates. He must be tearing his hair out.
> 
> I have PM'd with three more names to try, so maybe something will soon work out for him.


I got a French car insured while waiting for an ITV with Liberty Seguros. It gave three months cover and any unused time was transferred to the new insurance once on Spanish plates.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Simon22 said:


> I got a French car insured while waiting for an ITV with Liberty Seguros. It gave three months cover and any unused time was transferred to the new insurance once on Spanish plates.


Very interesting Simon. Liberty Seguros was one of the three that I passed to shreck. I hope that works out for him too.


----------



## stevo1313 (Feb 13, 2019)

itsshreck said:


> Need insurance to get it here and matriculate it


Are you planning on driving it all the way to spain or on the back of a truck/ trailer? In the second case, would you actually need insurance as it wasn't being driven? Then you could get it registered when you get it here and get insurance on the spanish plates.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

This guy (Graham) knows just about everything there is to know about importing vehicles into Spain.

Car re-registration to Spanish Number Plates. Spanish Number Plates

I konw your question is about insurance but just another source of info to tap into.


----------

